
Unpatched KDE Vulnerability Disclosed on Twitter - ga-vu
https://www.zdnet.com/article/unpatched-kde-vulnerability-disclosed-on-twitter/
======
pbhjpbhj
I posted this too, I'm surprised it has no traction.

